# HR10-250 vs. R10



## Ginji (Jul 22, 2006)

I was getting ready to order a R10 with a larger hard drive in it from Weaknees when I realized that for just a little more money I could go ahead and get the HR10-250 which already has a larger hard drive and has HD. I don't currently have an HDTV, but I plan on buying one in the next 6 months.

Will the HR10-250 work ok on a standard-definition TV? Would I have to subscribe to an HD package with DirecTV because I have a HD receiver, or would I be able to leave my programming the same? Also which is newer.. the HR10 or the R10, and is either faster than the other(in menus, etc..)? And my final question is which would you go with if you were in my shoes?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

The HR10 will work with a standard TV. It has composite outputs. If you get the HR10 through DTV you may get a deal (check out: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=59125) but I believe they will require the HD package. The R10 is newer than the HR10. The R10 is running the 6.1 OS and is faster all around. The HR10 is running 3.1.5f and is noticeably slower. Rumor is that DTV will be releasing the new software (6.3) for the HR10 "shortly".

If you will be getting a HD set in the next 6 months I would go with the HR10. I have 2.


----------



## Ginji (Jul 22, 2006)

Ok. Thanks for the info. So will the HR10 be faster once this 6.3 update comes out? If so, I'll probably go the HR10 route. As long is whatever I get isn't limited like my current R15's 100 "to-do list" limit I will be very happy.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

When the SD Tivos went from 3.1.x to 6.2 they were much faster. No one I know of has seen 6.3 but it would be reasonable to expect the same from 6.3. And no or SP limits.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

A CSR at DTV may tell you that the HD package is "required" as has been reported by several folks here (including me). But, if you can get the free deal and they claim HD is required have them note the free HR10-250 on your account and call back later. 

The second CSR I spoke with gave me the HD TiVo for free and indicated that there is no HD package requirement. Looking forward to the 6.3 software to get the HR10 up to speed with the rest of the DTV TiVo's.


----------



## Ginji (Jul 22, 2006)

I thought I'd let you guys (or gals) know that I bought the HR10-250 and installed it today. The only downer so far is the picture quality. I have noticable mosquito noise around lines and objects and overall pq is noticably worse than on the R15. The directv rep said my HR10 has a "load of updates" to download over the next 24 hours. Is what I'm experiencing normal before the updates? I'm currently connected via component cables, but I've tried S-video also. BTW, I'm using a 50+" Sony CRT projection SD TV.


----------



## AnonomissX (Jun 29, 2006)

Ginji said:


> I thought I'd let you guys (or gals) know that I bought the HR10-250 and installed it today. The only downer so far is the picture quality. I have noticable mosquito noise around lines and objects and overall pq is noticably worse than on the R15. The directv rep said my HR10 has a "load of updates" to download over the next 24 hours. Is what I'm experiencing normal before the updates? I'm currently connected via component cables, but I've tried S-video also. BTW, I'm using a 50+" Sony CRT projection SD TV.


Most standard programming is going to look like crap on a big screen, especially after you see the HD programming...its like dial up to high speed internet, you never go back.


----------



## Ginji (Jul 22, 2006)

Well I haven't seen the HD yet. This isn't an HDTV. And compared to the R15 receiver that I just unhooked from this TV, there is a pretty noticable difference. Also, when I had the receiver (HR10) hooked up thru svideo, the channel banner would flicker from it's blue color to black & white when I changed the channel.(thru Component it doesn't do this) If it doesn't straighten up I guess I'll call DTV.


----------



## Ginji (Jul 22, 2006)

My guide and channel banner got to where it wouldn't stop flickering between blue and gray. DTV rep said her HR10 did the same thing right before it went out, so they're sending me a new receiver. Should be here Monday.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It is a flaw in the units...
It has been there since Day 1 of the first Tivo... and has never gone away.

So a new receiver may take care of it for a while, but there is always the possibility it is going to come back.


----------



## Quattro (Aug 1, 2006)

Ginji said:


> I thought I'd let you guys (or gals) know that I bought the HR10-250 and installed it today. The only downer so far is the picture quality. I have noticable mosquito noise around lines and objects and overall pq is noticably worse than on the R15. The directv rep said my HR10 has a "load of updates" to download over the next 24 hours. Is what I'm experiencing normal before the updates? I'm currently connected via component cables, but I've tried S-video also. BTW, I'm using a 50+" Sony CRT projection SD TV.


I just setup my HR10-250 and also noticed a lot of mosquito noise. Quite depressing, having come from Time Warner Cable where my HD programming was outstanding. Hopefully, the new HR20-250 will be better.


----------



## Ginji (Jul 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Quattro. I'm curious to know how this newly arrived "factory refurbished" HR10 looks on my TV, but I refuse to accept a refurbished unit when I just paid $399.00 for this thing less than a week ago. Also, the DTV rep. promised it would be a brand new unit, but evidently the person who shipped it decided otherwise. I'll let you know if eventually a new unit works better.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Units shipping from D* are NOT factory refurbished. The only way to get factory refurbished is a replacement unit.

All new orders are brand new units.


----------



## Ginji (Jul 22, 2006)

Blitz68 this was a replacement unit, and it was refurbished. What I was not happy about was that I purchased the receiver brand new on a Wednesday, hooked it up and saw what it was doing. I called DTV the next day and they sent me a factory refurb with a big scratch down the front of it.

However, Earl was exactly right. The refurb did the same thing, so I sent it back and kept my original unit. Thanks for the help.


----------

